# Mochaccino Creme Brulee



## cristal (Feb 21, 2006)

*Mochaccino Creme Brulee*

*3 cups heavy cream*
*4 tablespoons moist leftover espresso grounds*
*6 egg yolks*
*4 tablespoons sugar*
*2 teaspoon unsalted butter*
*1/2 ounce dark chocolate*
*1/2 ounce milk chocolate*

*To make the mochaccino brulee: In a heavy, medium pan over very low heat, bring the cream to a low simmer. Add the espresso grounds and simmer for 5 minutes. Remove from heat and strain through 2 layers of cheesecloth with a chinois or strainer into a small bowl, pressing down on the espresso with the back of a spoon to extract all the flavor. Add the chocolate and stir until melted.*

*In a double boiler over simmering water, whisk the yolks and sugar together and cook until very thick, about 5 minutes. Place the pan in a bowl of ice water, gently stirring the egg mixture. Stir in the infused cream and butter until the mixture is blended. Remove from the ice bath, place in ramekins, cover, and refrigerate.*

*To serve: Preheat the broiler. Using a sifter, layer a light coating of white sugar on top of the brulee. Place under the broiler until glazed and caramelized.*


----------

